# Assetto Corsa Competizione FPS Probleme



## David7742 (13. April 2020)

Hallo.
Ich hab ein Problem in ACC. Immer wenn ich im Spiel bin egal ob Training oder Rennen das Spiel läuft einfach nicht rund. Ich habe alles probiert von Epic bis Low überall brechen mir die FPS auf teilweise 45-50 runter. Habe dann mit Afterburner mal versucht etwas zu analysieren und da ist mir aufgefallen das mein RAM bei low Settings mir 13800MB Auslastung läuft und auf episch mit 15800MB Auslastung?!?!?! Kann das stimmen? Irgendwie passt mir das alles nicht so wirklich. Auch in Raceroom hab ich hier und da Einbrüche auch mit wenig KI ca 15 stk. Was ist los? Ich bin ratlos habe mein pc neu aufgesetzte weil mir das schon vor ein paar Wochen aufgefallen ist aber nichts ändert sich? Danke für eure Hilfe, hier mein System:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
16GB Corsair RGB
Vega 56 8GB
500GB HDD

Auch ist der Rest unauffällig CPU Auslastung liegt unter  60% GPU liegt bei Epic mit 85% auch im Rahmen. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht😪😪


----------



## HisN (13. April 2020)

Na wenn Dein RAM voll ist, dann bricht die Systemleistung ein. Auch ohne Satzzeichen-Alarm.
Wenn die Graka sich langweilt hängst Du übrigens im CPU-Limit (sofern das RAM nicht voll ist, was aber bei Dir der Fall zu sein scheint).
Der Standard-Fehler bei Ryzen-Systemen ist übrigens das RAM nicht vernünftig im Bios einzustellen. 
RAM auf 2.13Ghz anstatt auf 3.2Ghz kostet den Ryzen richtig Leistung.

Als ich das letzte mal AC angeschmissen habe, hat es übrigens gerade mal 6GB RAM verzockt. Wer weiß ob die inzwischen viel gepatched haben, oder was bei Dir so im Hintergrund läuft und RAM belegt. Von hier aus schwer zu sehen. Da Du ja das Gefühl hast, dass irgendwas Dein Ram frisst, hast Du bestimmt auch schon nachgeschaut was das sein könnte, oder nicht?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92NJL8WSsRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## David7742 (13. April 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also meine CPU ist nicht am Limit sie ist wie gesagt um die 60% . Ich versteh das mit dem Ram nicht so bin nicht ganz deine in der Materie kann ich das verhindern das der ram am Limit läuft? Ich habe bei Raceroom die Nordschleife mit 10 Autos auf und mein GPU Liegt bei 52% CPU bei 34 und RAM bei 14GB?!?!?


----------



## HisN (13. April 2020)

Das eine CPU erst limitiert wenn sie zu 100% Ausgelastet ist: 2005 gestorben. Und es hat sich nach 15 Jahren immer noch nicht rumgesprochen.
Falschannahme. So einfach isses.

AC nutzt nicht alle Kerne die Du hast. Das ist *kein* Windows-Automatismus, sondern der Programmierer der Software muss das leisten. 
Nutzt Deine Software nur einen Kern dann tritt ein CPU-Limit bei etwa 10% CPU-Auslastung ein. Krass oder?
Hättet ihr euch schon früher von euren 4-Kernern (die die meisten Programmierer gut auslasten können) getrennt, dann wäre euch das schon früher aufgefallen^^
Also nicht auf die CPU schauen. Die Graka sagt es Dir.

CPU schnell genug: Graka ist voll ausgelastet (wird schnell genug mit Daten versorgt).
Langweilt sich die Graka: Dann kommt die CPU nicht hinterher sie mit Daten zu versorgen (unter anderem kann das passieren wenn das RAM voll ist) oder ihr VRAM ist voll, und sie muss dort auf Daten warten. So einfach isses. Ohne auf die CPU zu schauen.

Wenn die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist, dann ist das übrigen ein Schrei nach mehr Kernen.


Und wenn Du CPPC im Bios aktivierst, dann siehst Du es noch deutlicher.
Hier ein paar Beispiele: Achte auf die Graka-Auslastung und schau die arbeitenden Kerne an. Bei 24-Kerner ist das jetzt aber wirklich eindeutig, oder?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3xLalSfugM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEpfw_tNIXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUeg-3RVd2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bm9Fp5N4cOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## David7742 (13. April 2020)

Tatsächlich zeigt mir 1 von 12 Kernen glaube ich auch meistens 99% Auslastung an. Die anderen dümpeln dann bei 3 bis 10% Rum was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## HisN (13. April 2020)

Ist ganz normales CPU-Limit.
Und jetzt schauste ob der Kern auf Takt ist und Dein RAM auf Takt ist.


----------



## David7742 (13. April 2020)

Sorry was meinst du mit auf takt ist?


----------



## HisN (13. April 2020)

Erreicht Deine CPU den Takt der auf der Packung der CPU steht beim zocken?

Ach .. bevor ich Dir alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehe: Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.

Und noch ein Hinweis: Wenn Du CPPC abschaltest, dann konzentriert sich die Last nicht mehr auf einen Kern. Das ist nur eine unwichtige Beobachtung von Dir. Vergiss sie einfach wieder. Das wird immer so sein, solange CPPC angeschaltet ist.


----------



## janni851 (13. April 2020)

Ich bin selbst in ACC mit einer V56 unterwegs, allerdings mit einen i7 4790k und dementsprechend 16GB DDR3 RAM. Egal welche Updates kamen, an der RAM-Auslastung und an den FPS hat sich nie was geändert. Ich spiele auf Full-HD Epic mit FPS Cap bei ~72 und bin zu 95% der Fälle nicht darunter. 

Die hohe RAM Auslastung passt auch garnicht. Es gab mal im Vega Thread das Problem mit Abstürzen und hoher RAM-Auslastung und ein Tool, was den Arbeitsspeicher mal aufgeräumt hat. Mir fällt nur gerade nicht der Name ein[emoji2357]

Edit: Ach, und in welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sorry falls ich das überlesen habe.

Edit 2: Extra mal angeschmissen und geschaut. RAM-Auslastung liegt bei ~8,5GB auf nem Server mit 19 Fahrern. VRAM bei ~5,4GB, schau doch mal wenn du ein Game offen hast über den Task Manager was da alles so RAM belegt. Ich vermute hier kein Hardwareproblem, sondern wie HiSn in seinem ersten Post schon sagte: wir wissen nicht, was auf einem PC alles installiert ist (trotz Neuinstallation)

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## David7742 (13. April 2020)

Ich Spiele in Full HD.  Ich habe den Rechner neu gemacht und außer Antivirus und Steam extra nicht installiert. Habe auch im Raceroom Forum mal gefragt wie das mit der RAM Auslastung ist und da ist niemand der mehr als 7GB RAM Auslastung hat. Da stimmt wohl dann bei mir irgendetwas nicht.


----------



## HisN (13. April 2020)

Hohe Arbeitsspeicher-/ RAM-Auslastung in Windows 10/ 8.x/ 7 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Hier habe ich mal ein Bild vom Task Manager gemacht wo nichts geöffnet ist oder sonstiges. Das alles ist komplett automatisch da.
Das scheint mir recht viel zu sein oder ist das normal? Hier die Screens: InGame Menü, Ingame Race, Task Manager mit Raceroom offen, Task Manager ohne offene Anwendungen.


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Aber da ist Dein RAM nicht voll ...
Viele Threads ist normal.


----------



## janni851 (14. April 2020)

Sollte der RAM nicht als ein Wert ausgegeben werden? Wenn ich mir den Assetto Corsa Screenshot ansehe, dann kommt man addiert ja auf mehr als 16GB RAM? Hast du zwei Module? Wenn ja, in welche Slots sind diese eingebaut... aber das erklärt nicht wieso da zwei Werte stehen[emoji28]

Frage für mich: Wie hast du den Afterburner in Raceroom angezeigt bekommen? Bei mir geht das nicht...

Edit: Die Karte tacktet recht niedrig. Hast du über den Treiber evtl. ein FPS Limit drin? Wie sehen da die Einstellungen aus?

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Der 2. Wert ist "Memory Commited", wird im Afterburner aber falsch als "Auslagerungsdatei" übersetzt. Das ist die Speichermenge die alle Anwendungen von Windows gemeinsam anfordern (was nicht bedeutet, das Windows diese Menge auch zuteilt^^).
Die Karte taktet so niedrig, weil sie nicht höher takten muss um 49 FPS zu stemmen.
Aber man könnte ja mal mit GPU-Z die Anbindung kontrollieren (also ob die Karte auch richtig im 1. Slot sitzt) oder mal mit DDU den Treiber runterschmeissen und neu installieren. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## janni851 (14. April 2020)

Ja, dann ist die Frage aber doch, wieso die Karte nicht höher als 49FPS geht. Daher die Frage nach den Treibereinstellungen. Gerade bei Vega wird da ja viel gemacht, kenne ich ja von mir. 

Ich reguliere das ja auch über Radeon Chill. Ohne tacktet die Karte da höher.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Es geht mehr als 49 fps Leute. Das war nur die Momentaufnahme der schwankt dann zwischen 43-60 fps Rum. Allerdings geht der Wert auch nie höher als die 60 fps warum? Aber das Hauptproblem liegt doch ganz klar am RAM oder?


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Also auf Deinem Screenshot ist kein Ram-Problem zu sehen. Du interpretierst den 2. Wert falsch, weil er im Afterburner falsch übersetzt ist. Die MENGE ist nicht das Problem.
Aber es könnte natürlich daran liegen, das Dein RAM nur mit 2133mhz läuft. (Screenshot von CPU-z Memory-Tab).


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Hier sein Screen


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Wie erwartet. Läuft nur mit 2.1Ghz.
Ist es auch nur 2.1Ghz RAM, oder hast Du vergessen XMP/DOCP im Bios für das RAM zu aktivieren?


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Nein es müssten mehr sein ich habe diese hier: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000. 
Und nein ich habe im Bios nichts Umgestellt da ich mich damit leider nicht auskenne. Was genau muss ich machen?


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Was Du machen musst? Genauer lesen. Ich hab es doch schon geschrieben.


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Sorry danke habe jetzt aktivert ich teste jetzt nochmal aus. Also bei der RAM auslastung ist der erste wert ausschlaggeben ja.


----------



## HisN (14. April 2020)

Jupp.


----------



## David7742 (14. April 2020)

Ok. Hat sich aber leider nichts getan es ruckelt weiter und fällt unter 50 fps andauert das kann doch nicht sein...&#65533;&#65533; sogar wenn ich auf low setting gehe ist das Bild nicht flüssig obwohl mit über 130 fps a gezeigt werden


----------



## Blackman2106 (16. April 2020)

Naja, so richtig flüssig fühlt sich das Spiel bei einigen unserer Forenfahrer nicht an. Ich für meinen Teil hatte trotz genug FPS (90-110) bei ner 5120x1440 Auflösung gefühlt immer Microruckler und hab diese auch erst mit Aktivierung von Gsync wegbekommen. Diese Probleme habe ich allerdings nur in ACC, in anderen Rennsims garnicht.
Vielleicht spielt aber auch deine HDD bei den Problemen mit rein?!


----------

